# Junkman's Method of Moving Your Polisher at the Correct Speed



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Okay boys and girls, this video series is a first, and unlike anything that you will see anywhere else on the web. This video series concentrates on *my technique* of working the PC-7424XP, the Flex 3401VRG and the Makita 9227C, with the sole concentration being on how fast I move them across the paint. You over across the big pond can substitute the PC for the DAS-5. Again, this is strictly *my technique* as I do it when using any of these polishers to work on paint. Other folks may do it differently and that is fine but this is the way I do it.

So if you are using the PC and my technique which consist of:


9-14lbs of pressure including the weight of the polisher
Speed setting of 5
3 pea-sized drops of polish. *With the Flex, I use a thin bead of polish that circles the pad. The Flex requires more polish than the PC.*

These videos will address how fast you should move the polisher. The way that I figured out how to get this across will probably crack you up but hey, we will all be on the same page if you are using my technique. Once you get through the videos, you will probably want to download this MP3 file of Copacabana so that you can get your practice on. :thumb:

Here are the videos!
















:wave:

The Junkman


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice one AJ :thumb:

Big thanks for your time and effort :thumb:


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

I love all your videos, they're so funny, yet educating at the same time. The kind of tropical music was the best part


----------



## range rover dea (May 27, 2007)

well thats a great watch thanks for posting this


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Yet again awesome work, thanks for taking the time! You're a natural haha.


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Thanks guys! 

I have a slew of new videos coming out. Some of them feature Adam's stuff but since you all don't get that over here, I'll substitute the names of some Meguiar's products in their place. The technique is still the same regardless. :thumb:


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

Keep em coming mate. Really like Your Videos. Whens the DVD coming out


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

hi junkman i have followed your blogs for a while good to see you here


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

BillyT said:


> hi junkman i have followed your blogs for a while good to see you here


Thanks mate, I have been here for a while now. Great bunch of guys and gals on this forum. :thumb:


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

i have been away from the forum for a while so didnt know you where on here.
thanks for all the laughs you have given me watching your videos your a sound bloke.:thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

You're welcome and welcome back. :wave:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Another batch of entertaining and informative videos there Junkman - thanks :thumb: It's not easy getting balance right between the educational aspect and being fun to watch, yet you seem to manage it every time, so well done buddy :thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Thanks Viper! I'm always happy whenever I can contribute something useful around here! :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

We're happy to have you :thumb:


----------



## T25DOC (Jan 11, 2010)

Cracking video's Mr Junkman.....very informative and easy to watch - thank you...


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for watching! I love some of the terminology that you guys use. "Cracking"... I have got to break out some of that stuff in my next video series!


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Super video, thanks Junkman


----------



## Typhoon (Nov 1, 2008)

Barry Manilow!!! We seriously need to review your MP3 collection!


Just waiting for Junkman the Movie...3D of course!!!


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

Junkman2008 said:


> Thanks for watching! I love some of the terminology that you guys use. "Cracking"... I have got to break out some of that stuff in my next video series!


over in belfast we have a saying its "ejit" i would love to hear you use that in a video.
it means fool,nutter or idiot :thumb:


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Junkman2008 said:


> Thanks Viper! I'm always happy whenever I can contribute something useful around here! :thumb:


We are happy that you are happy :lol:


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

BillyT said:


> over in belfast we have a saying its "ejit" i would love to hear you use that in a video.
> it means fool,nutter or idiot :thumb:


Knowing me, I'd pronounce it wrong! But hey, everything I say probably sounds wrong to you guys! :lol:


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

Dude, you are a genius! Great, great video, only watched pt 1 & 2 (I'm at work!) but I've now got that music stuck in my head! 

I need to sort me out a track like that on the iPod as some "polishing music" lol!


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

_daveR said:


> Dude, you are a genius! Great, great video, only watched pt 1 & 2 (I'm at work!) but I've now got that music stuck in my head!
> 
> I need to sort me out a track like that on the iPod as some "polishing music" lol!


Thanks Dave. I posted a link in the initial thread where you can download the MP3 to that track for free. :thumb:


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

hi junkman do you have any photos of the camino


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

BillyT said:


> hi junkman do you have any photos of the camino


As a matter of fact, I do...










This is what makes her go-go! :driver:


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

i saw one in a walmart carpark and the sound it made was amazing.
lovely car and even the engine is outstanding looking mate:thumb:


----------



## Joeboy (Apr 4, 2011)

What a nice chap Thank you:thumb: Nice car


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Superb videos Junkman and very well thought out. Very innovative idea with the music
It's been some time since I've seen your videos and always enjoy them

Not sure about you Junkman but I go from 5 down to 4, 3 and 2 on the speed dial with the Festool Rotex DA and Makita 6030 Random Orbital machines. 

And the same goes for the Makita rotary. If I start at 1500 rpm with it, after the product has done its corrective Job or removed some peel, its back to 1200, 1000, 900 and then 750 and 600 for a marr free finish with any pad inc wool 99% of the time.

A friend and I have four techniques for the rotary.

Anyhow, keep the camera rolling sir. Your one of a few who are making an impact with the DIY detailing enthusiasts and thank you for doing so. 
The days of all people doing nothing but hand polishing on their pride and joys are well and truly gone which is great.

I might do a similar video with using non corrective products (glazes, pure polishes, paint cleaners etc like glare)


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

a man after my own heart ,time should never come into it when polishing ,it takes as long as it takes and cant be rushed , great vids mate looking forward to the next lot ,far better than watching the tv 

ps couldnt seem to find junkmans corner ,do i need to be a member on adams forums ???


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Dream Machines said:


> Superb videos Junkman and very well thought out. Very innovative idea with the music
> It's been some time since I've seen your videos and always enjoy them
> 
> Not sure about you Junkman but I go from 5 down to 4, 3 and 2 on the speed dial with the Festool Rotex DA and Makita 6030 Random Orbital machines.
> ...


The noobs can use all the help that they can get! Thanks for watching. I have had this idea for a while now but I'm just now getting it on video. With the rotary, there are so many way to fix paint that I would not even try to teach that via You Tube because all the trouble I see guys having with the PC. When they mess up with the PC, they just waste material but if they mess up with the rotary, uh-oh! You may be able to convey your techniques across where that won't be an issue. I'm to scared to take a chance. I don't want to hear any horror stories! Your technique does sound very effective for a marr free finish. I usually let my Flex give me those results and just use the rotary for the heavy work. :buffer:

Love the avatar by the way! :thumb:



CTR De said:


> a man after my own heart ,time should never come into it when polishing ,it takes as long as it takes and cant be rushed , great vids mate looking forward to the next lot ,far better than watching the tv
> 
> ps couldnt seem to find junkmans corner ,do i need to be a member on adams forums ???


I agree. It takes as long as it takes and that's how long it should take. My favorite answer when someone brings up time. As for my area at Adam's, no membership is necessary. Just click the forums area near the top of the page and then scroll down a tad on the next page that shows. Here's a direct link. :thumb:


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

do you ever sleep junkman (can i call you AJ) what is the time difference between here and there.


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Sure, call me A.J.! I just looked at the Greenwich Mean Time clock and it is telling me that the time in Hong Kong when I posted this message is 8:15 PM. That means that they are 12 hours ahead of me. I don't sleep long. I usually do 4 hour spurts. After that, I'm wide awake.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Love your videos A.J!! Spotted you on YouTube a while back, loved the idea with the wash buckets to keep the hose from hitting your paint or getting caught under the wheels. Genius. :thumb:

Keep up the great videos, really fun to watch and they're informative!


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Hey, I thought that bucket idea up all by my little ol' self! 

Thanks for watching! :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Always good videos.


----------



## chopperRB320 (May 10, 2011)

Great stuff, i like this bloke !


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

chopperRB320 said:


> Great stuff, i like this bloke !


Welcome to the forum! :wave:


----------



## SR06 (Aug 24, 2009)

This thread is awesome!

Im sitting here at my desk with a massive smile after hearing that funky track. Ive downloaded it, ill be using it soon!


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

You said "funky"! lol!


----------



## Robw757 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey Junkman! Really love your videos, great to see you on here!


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Thanks Rob! :wave:


----------



## patmac (Apr 17, 2009)

Do you know what............He has finally lost it:buffer::buffer::buffer::buffer::buffer::lol:
Great way of demonstrating.:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

patmac said:


> Do you know what............He has finally lost it:buffer::buffer::buffer::buffer::buffer::lol:
> Great way of demonstrating.:thumb::thumb::thumb:


:lol: :lol:

I knew someone would say that!


----------



## OOhnoo (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank's for the great video's, I'm using your techniques from now on :thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

bryst said:


> Thank's for the great video's, I'm using your techniques from now on :thumb:


Are you jammin'?


----------



## OOhnoo (Feb 13, 2009)

Junkman2008 said:


> Are you jammin'?


Oh yes I'm a jammin too.


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

bryst said:


> Oh yes I'm a jammin too.


:lol:


----------



## chewysrixp (Jun 23, 2009)

Would these speeds be the same with say the makita and an EP800 (CYC rotary)


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

chewysrixp said:


> Would these speeds be the same with say the makita and an EP800 (CYC rotary)


You need to watch the videos.


----------



## chewysrixp (Jun 23, 2009)

Junkman2008 said:


> You need to watch the videos.


i have but cant remember if i have missed it dont remember mentioning other types of machine and whether its a set speed of movement for all DA's and a set speed for all rotarys.


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

chewysrixp said:


> i have but cant remember if i have missed it dont remember mentioning other types of machine and whether its a set speed of movement for all DA's and a set speed for all rotarys.


There is usually so much information in my videos that you need to watch them multiple times in order to soak it all in. This was not really that kind of video series. How you missed the information on the rotary tells me that you must have just skipped through them or you didn't pay attention. I distinctly explained the movement of the rotary, although I didn't go into much detail about the settings of that unit because it varies as to what you're doing.

Thus, you need to watch the videos again. That's why I made them. It is much simpler and easier for me to explain it with a video than it is with words.


----------



## chewysrixp (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok mate i have watched the videos and there is no reference where you mention if say the speed of movement...(not the speed 5 of the machine)..but your arm movement is the same for the makita as say the 3M machine or a silverline or the EP800 (machine in question)....also applys for the DA machines.....you used a PC but again is it the same for a g220 or a Das-6......sorry if is sound like im being rude....not intended.


----------



## Niall (Nov 22, 2009)

I'd say its going to be the same arm speed movement regardless of what rotary or DA (provided they are a similar specification as the makita, flex or PC) you are using as the correction achieved depends on what speed the machine is set to combined with what pad & polish combo you are using for your paint.

Junkman's videos are to give you the idea of how fast you should be moving the different types of machines and as the he says towards the end of the 2nd video, he's not getting into what speed you should be using with a rotary as thats a whole different topic.


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Niall said:


> I'd say its going to be the same arm speed movement regardless of what rotary or DA (provided they are a similar specification as the makita, flex or PC) you are using as the correction achieved depends on what speed the machine is set to combined with what pad & polish combo you are using for your paint.
> 
> Junkman's videos are to give you the idea of how fast you should be moving the different types of machines and as the he says towards the end of the 2nd video, he's not getting into what speed you should be using with a rotary as thats a whole different topic.


And you sir, just crawled straight out of my head and posted exactly what I was going to post. Brilliant! :thumb:


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

great work junkman , your vids have almost made me late for work but as usual well worth the watch :thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

dwmc said:


> great work junkman , your vids have almost made me late for work but as usual well worth the watch :thumb:


Don't tell your wife that. I have enough wives mad at me!


----------



## spectrum (Mar 6, 2007)

Junkman quality videos, loving your stuff! Do you have a wife!!


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

spectrum said:


> Junkman quality videos, loving your stuff! Do you have a wife!!


Nope! Single as a fat man with gas! When can I expect you?


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Junkman2008 said:


> Nope! Single as a fat man with gas! When can I expect you?


:lol:

Tried explaining the "good wash technique" to a friend of the family who usually use the local "hand car scratch" when i took some marks out of her new Mini soft top, and was met with a blank look.

so sat them down and played them your "how to wash a car video set" and suddenly He woke up saying "you did that" and "this" and "that" he is one that likes to see a "pro" at work before he is convinced and apparently im taking him shopping to sort out the requirements for her car :lol: she has cracked the whip by all accounts

keep up the good work fella :thumb:


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

In the middle of an enjoyable wind down to an evening watching these videos, good laugh and much more chilled way to understand and get the point, rather than the black text shouting MARCHING TIME 2 3 4 KEEP UP 6 7 8 :devil:

Thanks for the info Junkman, and thanks for the mp3 

Now for the verticle panels videos. I don't know if it's just the way the weight of the polisher is easier to judge on a horizontal, but side panels I have always found more awkward than my bonnet or my roof, even though the bonnet has curves in it. Maybe it's just a mental block, and I worry too much doing it :lol:


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

andy monty said:


> :lol:
> 
> Tried explaining the "good wash technique" to a friend of the family who usually use the local "hand car scratch" when i took some marks out of her new Mini soft top, and was met with a blank look.
> 
> ...


Will do! :wave:



Edstrung said:


> In the middle of an enjoyable wind down to an evening watching these videos, good laugh and much more chilled way to understand and get the point, rather than the black text shouting MARCHING TIME 2 3 4 KEEP UP 6 7 8 :devil:
> 
> Thanks for the info Junkman, and thanks for the mp3
> 
> Now for the verticle panels videos. I don't know if it's just the way the weight of the polisher is easier to judge on a horizontal, but side panels I have always found more awkward than my bonnet or my roof, even though the bonnet has curves in it. Maybe it's just a mental block, and I worry too much doing it :lol:


Practice is your friend. After you get enough time behind the buffer, you won't think about it twice. :thumb:


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

After watching many videos last night and really just trying to get the rhythm. The technique isn't rocket science, as you aren't a rocket scientist... humble yet effective 

One thing that I would say is that I stepped up to Rotary too early. I have a Silverline now whereas last year I had a DAS-6 DA. No way did I get enough out of it, no way did I have any sort of technique, and certainly no way did I have to step up to a rotary, no matter how hard people say VAG clearcoat is. Essentially all I have done is moved up to a machine 4 times faster than the DAS in terms of passing speed, which magnified my bad techinique 4 times.

I also think I may have found what might be the issue with side panels 

Your American trucks are HUUUUGE, even when doing the side panels you are almost standing up :lol: I find myself bending and contorting into all sorts of postions trying not to let the cable of the polisher touch the floor and ruin my rhythm which ruins the pressure I'm putting down, and tadaaaaa no techinique :thumb:

Seriously though Junkman, I saw a few of your videos last year and enjoyed them then, these newer videos do not fail to please. Its amazing how even though you are one man speaking to a camera to the masses, how personal and friendly your videos are.

Thank you :thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Wow Ed, that's a really nice post. I am humbled that you took the time to express your opinion so eloquently. It is folks like you who keep me going back out to the garage to make more videos for those who seek the knowledge. Thank you again for posting! :thumb:

As you have stated, technique trumps product and equipment any day of the week. No matter what product you use, if your technique is not solid, you will do no justice to that product.


----------

